# Michigan Get-Together #4



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I haven't been to one yet! I'm interested~


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Okay, someone pick a place and a time... 

Sophie undergoes "THE OPERATION!" on Nov 8... so its got to be before then. We don't really mind traveling to the other side of the state, really... however, the very best meet-up place I can think of is over on this side... its the Dog Star Ranch in Muskegon but hey, I realize that's quite the haul for most everyone else so.... someone pick a location...

Telsmith1 got any ideas of places over where you are? (I think I need to Google Milan...)


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

There is a fairly nice park in Saline. Let me see what info I can come up with about it.

By the way, we are 10 minutes south of Ann Arbor or 5 minutes north of Dundee (where Cabelas is).


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

We leave Michigan this next weekend....for Gulf Shores, Al. Then to Florida for 7 months! 

I certainly enjoyed the meetups with you guys I'm looking forward to some more great times next year!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Saline Dog Park

Here is the link to the info I found. I will have to run down there and check it out one day!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Franny, have a safe trip... I hope you and the dogs will be able to survive the intense heat of a Florida winter  We'll see you snowbirds in the spring...

Telsmith1... remember to take along a camera on your scouting mission...
I wonder, is this a private (membership) park or an open public park?


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

It is an open public park. Maybe I will scope it out tonight. I have to go to Saline at 6.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

monomer said:


> Franny, have a safe trip... I hope you and the dogs will be able to survive the intense heat of a Florida winter  We'll see you snowbirds in the spring...


LOL...we have actually talked about coming back to Michigan the second week of December for a week. I haven't seen snow since 1993 and the dogs have never seen snow!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

WHAT?!! You're saying you guys MISS the snow? Let me think about this one for awhile, I can't quite figure this out... Let's see, you want to GO TO MICHIGAN from Florida, in the dead of winter... hmmm, best I can figure is YOU'RE NUTZ!

Do you guys even own any long-underwear? ...a snow shovel? ...cleated boots? Are you sure you've completely thought this thing through?


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

monomer said:


> WHAT?!! You're saying you guys MISS the snow? Let me think about this one for awhile, I can't quite figure this out... Let's see, you want to GO TO MICHIGAN from Florida, in the dead of winter... hmmm, best I can figure is YOU'RE NUTZ!
> 
> Do you guys even own any long-underwear? ...a snow shovel? ...cleated boots? Are you sure you've completely thought this thing through?


We own cotton sweaters and flip-flops. That will do for Michigan in the winter, right??


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

FranH said:


> We own cotton sweaters and flip-flops. That will do for Michigan in the winter, right??


Maybe, if those are the rare Ojibawa woolen-lined flip-flops with the cleats on the bottom... The cotton sweaters are absolutely fine, just be sure to wear ALL OF THEM at the same time.


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok I know we've said this before but we will be there (hopefully) name the date. We were soooooo dissapointed we couldn't make it this past weekend. By the looks of the pictures we missed a great time. This time if the husband has to work we'll drive anyway without him.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Linus4ever said:


> Ok I know we've said this before but we will be there (hopefully) name the date. We were soooooo dissapointed we couldn't make it this past weekend. By the looks of the pictures we missed a great time. This time if the husband has to work we'll drive anyway without him.


 
This past meetup, my husband was at our booth at the Clinton Fall Festival. My Michigan GRF friends were there to help me with both dogs By the way, thanks again, Monomer and Lego&Jacub!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Excellent sounds like we have the makings for a great get-together! And perhaps we'll get a meet a few new ppl and puppies too!!!!

Telsmith1 when you check out the Saline park can you check to see how the fencing is. I went to the site and it says it's only fenced on three sides... I can just see our Geddy running into the water and then going past the dog fence (while in the water) leaving us in the park and her loose outside. She's not one to come on command... so we have to be perfectly sure she can't escape the park.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Excellent sounds like we have the makings for a great get-together! And perhaps we'll get a meet a few new ppl and puppies too!!!!
> 
> Telsmith1 when you check out the Saline park can you check to see how the fencing is. I went to the site and it says it's only fenced on three sides... I can just see our Geddy running into the water and then going past the dog fence (while in the water) leaving us in the park and her loose outside. She's not one to come on command... so we have to be perfectly sure she can't escape the park.


Ahhhh, yes. I will check it out.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I just checked out the dog star ranch Monomer... looks sweet! If that one doesn't get picked this year then we'll have to try it out next year for sure.

I just found another... called Shaggy Pines Dog Park... it looks nice too!

Welcome to Shaggy Pines!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

So sorry I was unable to attend. A new cairn terrier foster arrived this weekend, he's 3, lived his life in a breeding facility so the house is a pretty scary thing right now. He has a severe case of dry eye so I have to give meds and keep his eye hydrated, I can't leave him for more than an hour at a time. Hopefully, I can attend the next Michigan get together!

Great pictures, it looks like a wonderful park and clearly, everyone had a wonderful time!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe and new foster Cicero (But we're calling him Duke)


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I was unable to go visit it tonight as IT IS RAINING!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Telsmith1... Been raining here too... but for us that's a good thing, its really been dry.

Phoebe and Linus4ever... it would be wonderful to have you guys attend this next one... help us decide when and where...

Sandra... Shaggy Pines is one of the two "private" dog parks we belong to... last year it was voted the #3 best dog park in the whole nation... (but actually Dog Star Ranch is an even a better dog park, its such a well-kept secret no one nominated it ). But I don't know if Grand Rapids is too far for most... its just an hour and 15 minute drive for us. We've been going there almost once a week for the last 2 years (since we are members). All the dogs in the park are temperament tested and have current shot records on file... so its really a very safe environment for the dogs... plus someone (staff) is always present in the clubhouse. If we went there everyone would have to have their dogs' shot records fax ahead of time and a temperament test would be given when you showed up. That would be $10/dog for the temperament test (its a one-time fee only as the results and the shot records will be kept on file forever after) and then its $8/dog for the day (that's the "pay-as-you-go" price). So that could get kinda expensive for some...


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm interested in getting together again. 

I've been told that there is a new dog park in Frankenmuth. It is completely fenced and has a stream running thru it. No info online. A friend of my mother's went. And I finally met someone that has been to the dog park in Flushing. It is in a completely seperate area of the property from the pet cemetary. So I am going to try and check these places out soon.

Also I believe that there is an indoor dog park down in Ann Arbor. We were going to go there back in April with the other golden get together group. Becky & Sandra do you remember the name? It looked really neat a large play area with lots of toys and playground equipment.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

We like Frankenmuth... a lot! but know nothing about the dog park. Didn't even know they had one. Can someone who lives a bit closer check it out?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

monomer said:


> We like Frankenmuth... a lot! but know nothing about the dog park. Didn't even know they had one. Can someone who lives a bit closer check it out?


I'm going to try this weekend. Apparently it is part of one of their other parks, behind the "little red schoolhouse".


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sounds like this is shaping up to be a fine get-together!! Glad so many are interested  but sad that FranH can't be there 

So does anyone have a preference for "when". Would the Oct 27th weekend be preferred, or the Nov 3rd weekend? Hubby and I can do either!

Looking forward to hearing the reviews on the Parks!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Either date is fine with us.... so far. My wife only knows her work schedule 2-weeks in advance. So far she has been the only one at her work place to get the weekends off (been this way for most of the summer)... who knows how long that can last though...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's a bunch of off-leash dog parks in and around Detroit (scroll down to 'Off-Leash Dog Parks')... anyone know anything about any of them? And here's one to the Saline dog park in Mill Pond Park. I still can't find anything more than just a mention of one in Frankenmuth. I will keep on searching though as I really like the sound of a meet-up in Frankenmuth (and my wife find the outlet malls irresistible).


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

I wish I would have known about these meet ups before. I think Maggie would love hanging out with the other dogs. We are in the Flint area so anything on the East side of the state is pretty close for us. We would love to join everyone. Let me know the dates. We will be in Mexico Oct 13 through the 20th so if it is after that we could make it.


----------



## Mineya (May 19, 2007)

This is my first post. I have a 20 week old puppy. Do you think he's too young for this get together? I'd like to come. I live in Farmington Hills, so either Saline or Frankenmuth is OK.

Sandy


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Mrod... I am thinking the end of October for this get-together... so sounds like you'll be around yay!! Really, the more the merrier!!!

Mineya... your puppy is absolutely the right age! I say as much socialization as you can get for your dog once they have had all their shots (around 12 weeks I think). I'm sure he'd have a blast too!! We'd love to meet him too!! What's his name? (welcome to the forum btw).


----------



## Mineya (May 19, 2007)

Thankyou! His name is Max and he's 4 1/2 months old....LOVES other dogs....on occasion remembers commands...and is firmly convinced that I'm starving him to death, therefore chomping me is what I deserve. He has all his shots and just finished Puppy Kindergarten. This sounds like fun.
Sandy


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh I can't wait to meet Max!! I'm sure he's just beautiful... he IS golden afterall lol!!!


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

The end of October would be great. I can't wait. I know Maggie will have a great time. I'm excited to meet in person some of the many people on this forum. Let me know dates and locations and we should be there.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Just wondering if there are any reports on those dog parks that a couple of you were going to check out this past weekend... how did they look?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well it was a little disappointing for us. It was so hot that it was too warm to take Tinkerbell out. She really doesn't do well in that kind of humid heat. She was out for a total of maybe 15 minutes on Saturday and again on Sunday. She refuses to go out until she has too.

So didn't make it to Frankenmuth yet. A friend and I took a drive tot he dog park in Flushing. No new dogs can be brought on weekends because you have to take them to the office first which is only open during the week. They had a decent agility course set up, and we saw one fenced in area that had worn out play equipment. There is no water to play in, parking is limited, and just didn't inpress us at all. 

So Going to try this weekend coming up to hit Frankenmuth.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Marsha... from what I hear it should be much nicer out next weekend (I hope). I "almost" went to Frankenmuth just today with my mom... then I got scared lol!! Driving over there is o'kay... so long as I know where I'm going! Actually I don't usually have a problem getting over... it's the getting back that makes me nervous lol... but that's OT. Hopefully we can narrow down a spot to meet up.

Would everyone like to say which weekend they'd prefer? I'm thinking I'd like it to be the Nov 3rd weekend... but we are definitely flexible. Just probably a good idea to pick a date lol!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

That works for me!


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

Nov. 3rd works for us.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Monomer I took a look at the like you gave for a few dog parks. The Lyon oaks bark park doesn't look bad. It's 13 acres of fenced in trail. It doesn't say anything about water (even though it looks like it has a couple of small pondish areas)... so the water part would be lacking.... and these are goldens... sooo..... lol! It looks to have an entrance fee as well... 5 or 7 per car.

Marsha & Becky... did you get a chance to check out the parks you mentioned?

I have no problem going back to the Soldan dog park... it was terrific last time... and Geddy gave it four paws up! Oh, and free entrance is nice!! 

Where does everyone else think for location??


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

There are actually 2 dog parks in Saline. The Mill Pond Park is nice BUT the fourth side is not fenced...it is the Saline River which at that point is quite wide and is the beginning of the approx 20 acre mill pond. I never felt safe taking Penny there. The area that is fenced is about 3/4 to 1 acre with a tree and a picnic table. There is a very nice play scape there with restrooms and the park itself is nice for walking, secluded enough for off leash activities if you have a good recall.

The other park is at the corner of Ann Arbor-Saline Road and Pleasant Lake Road. It is small...about 1/2 acre, has a secure fence and is on property with a vet office and pet boutique.

I don't like either one because while most of the dogs are okay, some aren't and both parks are too small to get away.

So although I haven't participated in any get togethers, I vote no for these 2 parks.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Penny'smom... thanks for the reviews!!!! I am very nervous about Geddy... we don't have a good recall (or... um any recall really lol) at this point, so I want it to be a really secure park. Have you been to any others you would recommend? Have you been to the new one in Lansing?


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

No, but the others have been there.

We used to live in Saline. We'd take her to Mill pond park on nice evenings, but mostly we just walked in the park while she ran around. She's always walked with us, never more than 30 feet from us.

The other park is across the street from my dentist. On cool days (read: safe to leave in car) I'd take her to my appointment and then play at the park.


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok now that we're back online, Linus and all are planning to be wherever whenever we all decide. I hope it isn't too far we are near Grand Rapids and Detroit area is just too far for us. I also looked into the one suggested in Grand Rapids Shaggy Pines and found out that visitors are only allowed on Sunday and you have to pay for this and that. I like the idea of the last one ya'll went to free and fenced, that's my kinda party.

Tracey


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I'll come to future meets, Soldan's looks nice and CLOSE to Okemos, too. Only problem is, I don't have a dog yet


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Pugmomwantsgolden... you could bring your pug, and see how he does with goldens!! You should have seen all the dogs there last time... including the "little" ones (like dashunds, etc.).


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Sounds fun to me! Romeo doesn't get to see too many other dogs. My daughter's boyfriend has a Rot, Romeo tollerates him (cause he's big LOL) but he isn't aggresive at all towards any passerbys. I think he'd love a big play date! 

Thanks


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Look forward to meeting you then!!!


----------

